
Show HN: Blast – a simple tool for API load testing and batch jobs - davelondon
https://github.com/dave/blast
======
davelondon
I originally created blast to send ~6m API requests, and I couldn't find
anything that was flexible enough for the job. Since then I've added lots of
features for load-testing scenarios. It's simple to configure but surprisingly
versatile. I'm happy to answer any questions...

